# Standard Shampoo Bar



## mamatomany (Aug 7, 2008)

Does anyone have a good shampoo bar recipe made with goat's milk? Thanks.


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2009)

Most of the shampoo bars simply have castor oil in them... you can wash your hair with just about all of the goat milk soaps, I do... Barb


----------



## MiaBella Farm (Jul 22, 2008)

I have washed my hair with just about every soap I make! It does not dry my hair or my scalp and in my opinion works just as good a store bought shampoo...I also have "wash 'n go" hair, naturally curly, so I don't really do much to it, just put in some gel to keep the frizzies down in this humidity we have here.


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

There's one posted in the recipe sticky. It's very nice and I love using Rosemary and Nettle on my hair. I decided to test it out at my market and in the couple weeks I've had it out it's been popular.


----------



## Narrow Chance (Oct 29, 2007)

Yep.. I do so love that Rosemary and Nettle. I can't keep it made!! 

So glad it has sold well for you also. :biggrin

What are you scenting yours with?


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

Rosemary and Peppermint. I thought I had scented it too strong but it's been popular! I'm going to have to stop in at the health food store next time I'm in the neighborhood. I used to buy a Rosemary Nettle liquid shampoo there and I want to sniff it again and see what it's scented with. I just remember that I really, really liked it and when you posted your recipe I couldn't wait to try it. Thank you for sharing it.


----------

